# Still so tired all the time I took speed



## Guest (Apr 24, 2013)

Ive had graves for over 4ish years now, I was over active while pregnant then under-active after, through too much medication. I was then on block and replace for years and my levels have been fine for 2 years. So instead of the operation my doctor said to stop taking my meds and see what happens? My eyes have improved since they first blew up but are still puffy and swollen. Up and down just like me. My tiredness is the worst thing, I have a 3 year old son, single parent, job but still I am tired when I do nothing. I have to force myself to keep going! Ive tried caffeine tablets, sports energy whatever's and lastly speed. Its not the first time Ive taken speed. When I was a teenager I did. However now because of my thyroid, I think, it barely has an affect on me. I still sleep deeply and feel tired after doing something but getting daily tasks done are a good bit easier. 
What Im worried about now is that I think the speed might have made my thyroid go under active again? Pretty constipated, very tired and eyes are puffier. Does anyone know what real affect amphetamine will have over a persons thyroid? Please help


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Shazzy said:


> Ive had graves for over 4ish years now, I was over active while pregnant then under-active after, through too much medication. I was then on block and replace for years and my levels have been fine for 2 years. So instead of the operation my doctor said to stop taking my meds and see what happens? My eyes have improved since they first blew up but are still puffy and swollen. Up and down just like me. My tiredness is the worst thing, I have a 3 year old son, single parent, job but still I am tired when I do nothing. I have to force myself to keep going! Ive tried caffeine tablets, sports energy whatever's and lastly speed. Its not the first time Ive taken speed. When I was a teenager I did. However now because of my thyroid, I think, it barely has an affect on me. I still sleep deeply and feel tired after doing something but getting daily tasks done are a good bit easier.
> What Im worried about now is that I think the speed might have made my thyroid go under active again? Pretty constipated, very tired and eyes are puffier. Does anyone know what real affect amphetamine will have over a persons thyroid? Please help


Gee; it sure sounds like you have a conundrum there. I see you are in the UK which means you are in the "system" which means you may not be getting the best care?

When was the last time you saw the doctor about your thyroid issues and if you could, would you have your thyroid ablated?

Are you under the care of an ophthalmologist?

I feel bad for you. I have no idea of what the long term effect might be from taking speed. Maybe others can comment on that.


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2013)

I just need to get my bloods checked every few months, in fact I can make an appointment tomorrow to get my thyroid and diabetes checked. I was meant to have my thyroid removed before Sep 2012 but it never happened. Government cuts were all over the news at the time so........ When I have an appointment its every 3-6 months at the Endocrime unit at the Churchil Hospital. It has been over six months now.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Shazzy said:


> Ive had graves for over 4ish years now, I was over active while pregnant then under-active after, through too much medication. I was then on block and replace for years and my levels have been fine for 2 years. So instead of the operation my doctor said to stop taking my meds and see what happens? My eyes have improved since they first blew up but are still puffy and swollen. Up and down just like me. My tiredness is the worst thing, I have a 3 year old son, single parent, job but still I am tired when I do nothing. I have to force myself to keep going! Ive tried caffeine tablets, sports energy whatever's and lastly speed. Its not the first time Ive taken speed. When I was a teenager I did. However now because of my thyroid, I think, it barely has an affect on me. I still sleep deeply and feel tired after doing something but getting daily tasks done are a good bit easier.
> What Im worried about now is that I think the speed might have made my thyroid go under active again? Pretty constipated, very tired and eyes are puffier. Does anyone know what real affect amphetamine will have over a persons thyroid? Please help


Shazzy; if you can read this, please re-register.


----------

